# Adobe Acrobat Distiller 6



## cabbage (Apr 21, 2003)

With Acrobat 6, the PDF 1.5 spec now includes PDF/X-1a and PDF/X-3.  Anyone know if this replaces the funcionality of the Apago PDF/X-1 CheckUp plug-in?


----------



## toast (Apr 22, 2003)

It does not


----------



## toast (Apr 22, 2003)

What's new in Distiller 6, BTW ?
I can't see what's better from one version to another. I'm with 5 but I could have stick to 4. Unless you're interested in Web features, v4 is enough.


----------



## Lazzo (Apr 22, 2003)

Is this actually OSX native? According to Adobe's website Distiller is still OS9, but the page might be out of date.

Toast, so far as I can remember is Distiller v4 faster than v5?


----------



## toast (Apr 22, 2003)

Oh, that's it, Distill6 must be OSX native. I'm so used to Classic I wasn't thinking about it 

Distiller 4 is just the same on speed as v5. It cannot print to PDF v1.4, that's all. That's my point: until you're in the Web industry, any Distiller over v4 is a waste.


----------



## cabbage (Apr 22, 2003)

toast, you confuse me.

First you answer it does not which kind of implies that you have used Distiller 6.  Then you ask what is new.  If you used it once you would have noticed what is new.....like for instance it's OSX native and that there is a new PDF/X tab in the options.


----------



## toast (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cabbage _
> *toast, you confuse me.
> 
> First you ...  Then you ...*



Reading Adobe Forums is a way to get news about products you do not know. Reading Computer Arts, or their newsletter, is another. Finally, the DTP Forum mentioned in my signature brings me some info about software I do not know.

I'm a Quark 4 Distiller 5 Photoshop 7 Illustrator 10 person, and that won't change for the next years. But I also learn about InDesign, new Acrobat stuff, and more, outside from my own computer use.


----------



## Lazzo (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi toast, as a regular user of it, is there some display problem with www.desktoppublishing.com/boards? In both Safari and Explorer it shows up and plays nicely for two or three post displays then stops. Do you get that, or is it better in another browser?


----------



## toast (Apr 23, 2003)

I've been browsing the forum for nearly two years without any problem of that kind.

Browsers used: Explorer and Netscape 4.8 on OS9, Explorer 5.2 then Chimera then Safari on OSX.

The forum also displays great on Windows MSIE.


----------



## Lyra (Apr 23, 2003)

Lazzo, I have the same problem with the site, using Safari and IE, and when I first tried it I was using Mozilla. After a couple of post displays, nothing.


----------



## toast (Apr 23, 2003)

What browsers are you using ? I don't understand. I browser just so perfectly and have been for two years, almost ! Maybe that's because you're unregistered people. I frankly don't know.


----------



## Lazzo (Apr 24, 2003)

Looks like we're using Safari or IE. I shouldn't think they'd have some sort of block on unregistered viewers, that would defeat the object of the forum. When I visit there again I'll send them an email enquiry. Maybe they know of a problem.


----------



## toast (Apr 24, 2003)

Ask webmaster Rob, or gold member ASH. Or register and check again forum display  It's a very cool place, you can get pretty good, *practical* info. People there know how to do weird things, but they'll rather tell you other ways to proceed rather than how to achieve your weird goal.


----------



## Lazzo (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks toast. 

Don't get wet in the slushy weather heading your way over the next couple of days! (Been playing with Meteorologist)


----------

